# air intake z24i



## harveysss (Sep 2, 2008)

i want to put on my 89 hardbody with z24 engine an air intake or a short ram but i dont know how to do. presently i have k&n air filter in my air box. what is better, a short ram or kn filter ? poor english im from qebec


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

look here...

https://www.4x4parts.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=367_72_370


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I must be blind... I didnt see anything for a Z24, just 90 & up... going back for another look


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's my intake system that I made using an avation 3" high temp ,wire reinforce duct hose with a inlet just above the headlight assy. I really works never runs out of air with that 3" hose.
http://


----------



## harveysss (Sep 2, 2008)

cmax your url dont works and i want to see a pic of your intake


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

http://

Here it is ....There's a K&N filter inside the intake snorkel and just above the driver's headlight....


----------

